# Another 2cool fishing babe to vote for!



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105

She's a hottie and a darn good fisher woman! She's caught just about every fish out there... Reds, trout, drum, flounder, snapper, kings, ling, mackerel, ambers, dorado, wahoo, sails, even a BLUE AND WHITE MARLIN, and stripes in cabo also..... She's caught more than most of us combined and make a pretty cool fishing partner! KCCO


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Logged in and voted


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I can vouch for Rodney on this, they are in the Landcut almost every weekend year round fishing. She is out of bed before almost everyone every morning and fishes almost all day every trip. Defiantly an accomplished sight fisherman. When you do it the way they do, it takes a good bit of skill to catch fish. She has it. She's cute too!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Spent my share of time in the landcut but never have seen that before. You are a Lucky man!!
Just voted, Jill's at 41


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't figure out the 360 view of that pic can someone help me out? Anyway just voted.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I bet she has dem redfish poking they head out of the water to get a better look.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

That's a good looking hand held, what brand is it?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... ouch it hurts to laugh when your have the flu. 

she's cute... and that is cool handheld...marine version no doubt.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm... she topless? Or just the shadow in the pic?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

charlie23 said:


> hmmm... she topless? Or just the shadow in the pic?


Da shadow be in her right hand!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> I can vouch for Rodney on this, they are in the Landcut almost every weekend year round fishing. She is out of bed before almost everyone every morning and fishes almost all day every trip. Defiantly an accomplished sight fisherman. When you do it the way they do, it takes a good bit of skill to catch fish. She has it. She's cute too!


Thanks Chuck! Yeah she's out fished me a few times there!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

# 57


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

That's one lucky leaning post!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RSParker is a lucky man, let's just leave it at that lol.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> RSParker is a lucky man, let's just leave it at that lol.


Yes I am James! Heck, she even knows how to fillet fish believe it or not.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> Yes I am James! Heck, she even knows how to fillet fish believe it or not.


We need pics for proof.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jill says thanks for all the votes! She didn't know I did it, but appreciates the 2cool votes!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> Jill says thanks for all the votes! She didn't know I did it, but appreciates the 2cool votes!


# 81 for Jill. Only 2 behind the leader.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Voted again. I didn't realize we could vote daily so I'm rotating between the two 2coolers now.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

She can make a dumb dumb look good!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

98


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang, where did Y'all go :question::question: Hello


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I had 101. Earlier today.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

117


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

118!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

130


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

133


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105

Thanks for the votes! She really is a great fisherman and a babe!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105
> 
> Thanks for the votes! She really is a great fisherman and a babe!
> View attachment 567344


Yes she is...143 :brew:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

144


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*147*


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

155


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

158


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*159 :texasflag*


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

160


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

162!!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I heard Jill was at 167!!!!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

170, voted again.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

181


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! 182!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

184


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

194


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

196


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

200


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

201, Fifty up.:ac550:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

214


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

216!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*218*


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

230


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

231


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*232 :cheers:*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*240 :texasflag*


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *240 :texasflag*


You up late Black jack! I guess so am I!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

241 :d


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

242


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

244


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

246


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

252


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

253


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

One more


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

259


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

265


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

267


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*jill*

278


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*279 :texasflag*


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

280:texasflag


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*2**81*


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

285, 80 up


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*287 :butterfly*


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Appreciate all the daily votes!
Here's another pic, She still looks great after a long day of fishin!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

297


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

301


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck 311


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

jgmorales said:


> Good luck 311


Thanks jgmorales! Really appreciate the vote


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

319


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*321







*


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

330


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

338


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

342!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

345 to 229 4 days to go!


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

I like that you included The Chive on your post! KCCO


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Green Guppy said:


> I like that you included The Chive on your post! KCCO


Thanks! She's made the chive twice, mind the gap and burn bra.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*352 :texasflag*


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

356


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

357 to 231


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

361 to 233


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fish Babe Winner*

*It's OFFICIAL, JILL is December's Fish Babe of the month*.:texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

djwag94 said:


> *It's OFFICIAL, JILL is December's Fish Babe of the month*.:texasflag


 :dance::fireworks *GOOD DEAL ! :fireworks:dance:*


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

YES SIR IT IS! Got the confirmation email today confirming her win and she is very excited to have won. She also wanted to thank everyone that voted for her, she knows it was the 2cool peeps that made it happen and is very appreciative for the help.
The win now puts her in the drawing on feb 15th against the other winners from the year for a 3 day trip to the Florida Keys and a Columbia fishing shirt! Not a bad deal! I think I could handle that also! 
Now we're gonna go celebrate by going fishin! Thanks again!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Gotta love this 2cool voting power.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I never did get the make of that hand held........


----------

